#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > درخواست: پرداخت هزینه اشتراک

## AKMA

سلام من بصورت تنلاین هزینه 30000 هزارتومان جهت تمدید پرداخت نمودم ولی اشتراک من تمدید نشده لطفا رسیدگی شود.

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## دیوانه3

درود جهت بررسی این مورد با جناب نکویی درارتباط باشید.

----------

